# duration/timing



## alices (Apr 1, 2011)

if a pt comes to the ER without a specific time or specifiy as today, can I use pt brought by parent, pt came by ambulance etc, as timing or duration? I see this quite alot where my drs would just say example: broughtr in by ambualance pt fell on coffee table  with pain to legs, how many elements for the hpi can I use with that statement..thank you alice


----------



## jimbo1231 (Apr 1, 2011)

*No, you can't*

Alice,
 Timing and duration relate to the illness or symptoms that brought the patient to the ED, not the mode of arrival or who brought the patient in. That is getting way to creative with the HPI. And there are only two elements with the example you gave. Location for pain in leg and context with falling on table. It looks like your client needs some basic documentation training.

Jim


----------



## alices (Apr 1, 2011)

*duration timing*

Thank you for your help..alice


----------

